
Translate JSON to YAML and back via API/command-line - tobilg
http://j2y.me/
======
dozzie
Like with `json_pp -t yaml'? Why would anybody need a _service_ for that?

~~~
tobilg
Thanks for the feedback. I‘m well aware that there are a lot of tools out
there which can do the same thing.

Motivation for this was that I prefer not to install special tools/modules on
my machine if there’s a service which can to the same without huge convenience
barriers. I guess it’s just a matter of personal flavor.

